# Tips for landscaping trees on solid rock!!!



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Tall hedgerows would probably be your best bet then. Most large trees cannot grow in 15" of soil. They'd get "so" big, then the first stiff wind would rip them right up, leaving a mess in the yard. Hedge roots will bind together and stabilize the soil and use it as a giant anchor to stand up to wind.

Hope this helps.

DM


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

I would start by calling a local pro. I tried searching for some answers but was rewarded woth nothing signifigant. Trees would need more than 15 " of soil but there may be trees native to your region that will root down into the lava flows. When they plant palms in Cali and Fl. They stay staked for a long time to because the roots take time to develop. You may have to go that route. Good Luck.
Where ya live by the way, Hawaii?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Bushman had a goot comment about the obvious omission of a location on your profile. - It is especially important when it comes to suggesting the right landscaping plants.

Dick


----------



## Cindyhello03 (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you think hedges can be planted in 15" of soil? I always thought hedges took a long time to grow.



concretemasonry said:


> Bushman had a goot comment about the obvious omission of a location on your profile. - It is especially important when it comes to suggesting the right landscaping plants.
> 
> Dick


Central Oregon. Thanks!



Bushman said:


> I would start by calling a local pro. I tried searching for some answers but was rewarded woth nothing signifigant. Trees would need more than 15 " of soil but there may be trees native to your region that will root down into the lava flows. When they plant palms in Cali and Fl. They stay staked for a long time to because the roots take time to develop. You may have to go that route. Good Luck.
> Where ya live by the way, Hawaii?


I live in Central Oregon. I know what you mean! I've tried all sorts of searches with no answers. Yea, I should go to the landscape nursery and ask questions. It is just very hard for me to get out as I have problems driving to health (pain) issues. I also don't get on the computer much but this is a rare day. The previous answer about hedges (sigh) probably would be wise as our house is on a hill and it can get really windy up here (while our neighbors are not).



DangerMouse said:


> Tall hedgerows would probably be your best bet then. Most large trees cannot grow in 15" of soil. They'd get "so" big, then the first stiff wind would rip them right up, leaving a mess in the yard. Hedge roots will bind together and stabilize the soil and use it as a giant anchor to stand up to wind.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> DM


Hmmm... I thought I replied but I don't see it! I have seen Italian Cypress being sold at a grocery story. Don't hedges take a looong time to grow? I am working on getting more soil out back, maybe adding 6 to 8 more inches. But I'm not sure if I want to go through the trouble and expense if I won't be able to plant what I desire. 

How deep does the soil need to be to plant bushes?


----------

